# Number of pages? SG400



## huckleberry (May 3, 2017)

I know it can vary based on what is being printed, but I wondered if anyone has a general ballpark number of how many pages can be printed from 1 set of ink cartridges for the SG400. I have a sg400 printer for each sublijet and chromablast.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use a 3110. You will not run all your carts down together, cyan always goes first in my case followed by yellow.
I dont just print A4 size slates, the majority of my large stuff is 6x8 tiles, probably 4 shirts average a week 20 safety vest a month and 8x8 glass. pre cut mug wraps (pack size 300) figure highly in my line of work, not just for mugs but for everything that will fit from wallets to keyrings.
It's impossible to say just how many prints can be got from a full set of carts and maybe I'm too small an operator according to some (and I have been known to lob out carts that have passed their expiry), but I can safely say that I use at least 500 A4's and 6-900 mug wraps easily a year and I'm not buying ink carts individually more than once a year.
Shirt and decal vinyl is another matter and is on constant speed dial.
And I'm using 30 reams of A4 2 reams of A3 and God knows how much laser vinyl through my Xerox a year.
But if I factor in a charge of £1 for every dye sub print the return on investment for that ink and printer gives me a warm smile and the customer doesn't moan.
'Other Printers And Ink Are Available Which May Give You Better Returns On Investment'


----------



## huckleberry (May 3, 2017)

Heck, If I can get a a few hundred mugs prints and a few hundred 8 1/2 x 11 prints I'll be ecstatic. I'm a new business with a store front opening up in 2 weeks. Not sure how shirts are gonna go. I made 2 and neither one came out right. The second one did come out better after I adjusted the pressure knob so I just might need to adjust it a bit more. I'm using the chromablast for the t-shirts because I had already bought cotton shirts with the original intent of doing vinyl shirts. But the chromablast seemed like a more viable option with better possibilities for different shirts. Gonna look at investing in the future in polyester shirts over the cotton after I make some money back. From what I can tell, the polyester shirts are better to do vs the cotton. Still a lot to learn, glad this forum exist, lots of useful information.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It's very rarely that you will print a whole page, and although sawgrass ink is deemed expensive and cobra ink is much cheaper, I stay with sawgrass because it works perfectly well for me.
Heat and timings vary from shirt to shirt but it's usually around 380c for 65 secs and you did download the powerdriver from sawgrass didn't you.


----------

